# What Size Clamping Kit For An Atlas Mill?



## JPMacG (Apr 25, 2015)

I checked Shars, Grizzly, Little Machine Shop and Harbor Freight but I did not find a clamping kit that would fit the MFC slots well.

The bottom slot width measures 0.62" and the top opening 0.37".    So the the T-nut could be  1/2" or 9/16".   The stud would need to be 5/16" because a T-nut for a 3/8" stud would not fit the top opening.  

I suppose I could get a clamping kit with 5/16 studs and make my own T-nuts to fit the Atlas.  What are others doing?


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 25, 2015)

OK.  I measured more carefully.  It appears that the smallest Shars clamping kit will fit perfectly.   My apologies.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 25, 2015)

JPMacG said:


> I checked Shars, Grizzly, Little Machine Shop and Harbor Freight but I did not find a clamping kit that would fit the MFC slots well.
> 
> The bottom slot width measures 0.62" and the top opening 0.37".    So the the T-nut could be  1/2" or 9/16".   The stud would need to be 5/16" because a T-nut for a 3/8" stud would not fit the top opening.
> 
> I suppose I could get a clamping kit with 5/16 studs and make my own T-nuts to fit the Atlas.  What are others doing?


I made my own Tee nuts for my clamping set because the mill slot width was for a 5/8 Tee nut and the studs were 3/8 - 16 threads with 9/16" Tee nuts and they really did not fit the mill properly.
It was a relatively easy exercise to make them and I have been using them for more than thirty years now.


----------



## Rob (Apr 28, 2015)

I do not have the mill but recently obtained a shaper without a vise and think they use the same t nuts.  I am looking at this one http://www.grizzly.com/products/T25250.  It uses these t nuts http://www.grizzly.com/products/G9510.


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Rob.  Yes, that looks like it should fit.   Shars has one also: 
http://www.shars.com/3-8-5-16-18-52pc-clamping-kit


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 7, 2016)

Since I'm getting close to usability with my mill I would like to revisit this question.

If you purchased a clamping kit for you mill: 

1) Which one did you purchase?  

2) Do the "T" nuts fit?   (I measure my slots at about 9/16" but the kits appear to be 5/8" on paper.)  
   2b) If not did you make new ones or modify the supplied ones?  

3) How useful have you found the clamping kit?

Thanks!


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Since you originally posted this I obtained a Atlas Mill.  I am using the same hold down set that I was using on my shaper.  On the T nuts I had to clean up the edges some.  I also purchased some square head 3/8" bolts and turned down the heads so they were thinner.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2016)

Rob, 

So did you purchase the Grizzly T25250, Shars 202-4470 or other?  

Thanks

Rich


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 8, 2016)

I purchased a 5/16" Te-Co set for my Atlas mill. But if I had it to do over again, I would skip the set and just purchase the individual components. The studs that come with most sets are really much too long for the Atlas mill. I think the shortest ones are 3" long. I ended up buying shorter studs individually. Zoro tools sells the individual components pretty cheap.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 9, 2016)

You may have to thin the T-nuts down.  If you do, screw a flanged nut onto one of the longer studs and then a T-nut with the stud stopping short of poking through by about two threads.  Tighten the flanged nut against the T-nut.  Use a bench grinder to first cut through the usually case hardened bottom.  Then put the stud in a 3-jaw chuck on the lathe with the nut up against the jaws and face it to desired thickness.  Use a carbide cutter.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 9, 2016)

I purchased the Shars 5/16-18 kit, p/n 202-4470.   The T nuts fit the slot, but protrude above the table surface by about .05 inch.   I have used the kit several times.   It is handy to have when you need it.   I made a few T nuts out of 12L14 steel for situations where I have something on the surface of the table that the Shars T nuts would interfere with (like a vise).  I did not want to modify the Shars kit.  Now, in hind sight, I don't know why.


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> Rob,
> 
> So did you purchase the Grizzly T25250, Shars 202-4470 or other?
> 
> ...



I purchased the one from Grizzly.  As Vince mentioned the tops were little proud of the top.  I just shaved a little off on my shaper.  I also had to file all the corners to remove burrs.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------

